# Streaming channels?



## Sunny (May 24, 2019)

I don't usually post on this topic, so my apologies if I'm repeating a subject. I'm wondering if anybody else here watches the streaming channels that we have available now. The ones I watch are Netflix and Amazon Prime. I did subscribe to Acorn for a while but just didn't have time to watch all the wonderful programs available on that many channels, as you can just watch TV so many hours a day.

If you do stream any shows, which ones have you liked the most?  Any good new ones?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 24, 2019)

Hi Sunny
I also have Netflix and Prime. I used to have Hulu, but gave it up for Netflix. I am enjoying many of the Netflix original shows. 
I also binge watch several old series. My favorite is Haven.  I also watch the Australian series, Wentworth.
I mainly watch movies that strike my interest on Prime. Though the series, Bosch is a favorite.


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2019)

On Netflix, I really enjoyed Last Tango in Halifax, and The Kamansky Method.  On Prime, I loved The Marvelous Mrs Maisel.  I'm currently in the middle of The Good Place, on Netflix.

What is Haven about?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 24, 2019)

Haven was a series loosely based on a Stephen King short novel The Colorado Kid. It was on syfy channel. It takes place in Haven Maine. It is hard to explain. Main character, Audrey is an FBI agent and goes to help solve a crime. Turns out many residents have what they call "troubles" which can them to have odd abilities. Audrey stays to help with troubles. If you like syfy stuff or Stephen King type weird but not scary stories it is great.
I watched first season of Mrs Mazel. Could not get interested. Though my husband loved it


----------



## JimW (May 24, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I don't usually post on this topic, so my apologies if I'm repeating a subject. I'm wondering if anybody else here watches the streaming channels that we have available now. The ones I watch are Netflix and Amazon Prime. I did subscribe to Acorn for a while but just didn't have time to watch all the wonderful programs available on that many channels, as you can just watch TV so many hours a day.
> 
> If you do stream any shows, which ones have you liked the most?  Any good new ones?



Yes, my wife and I are addicted to Netflix and Amazon Prime! We really like a lot of the BBC shows. Some of the one's we've watched are Luther, Hinterland, Dr Foster, Bodyguard, Wentworth, Broadchurch, Collateral, Happy Valley (with Sarah Lancashire who we think is a great actress), Marcella, Retribution, Jack Taylor, Paranoid, Peaky Blinders, Secret City and Safe. We also liked Ozark, Frankie & Grace and are in the middle of watching Shameless right now. We like Shameless but it really pushes the limits of what's acceptable on tv. 

As for Prime, we really enjoyed Bosch, Sneaky Pete, Unforgotten (with another great bbc actress Nicola Walker), Tin Star, Covert Affairs, Jack Ryan, In Plain Sight was okay, The Closer and Detectives are all pretty good. 



Marie5656 said:


> Hi Sunny
> I also have Netflix and Prime. I used to have Hulu, but gave it up for Netflix. I am enjoying many of the Netflix original shows.
> I also binge watch several old series. My favorite is Haven.  I also watch the Australian series, Wentworth.
> I mainly watch movies that strike my interest on Prime. Though the series, Bosch is a favorite.



Both Wentworth and Bosch were good, We finished watching them a couple months ago. Supposed to be a new season of Bosch coming out soon.



Sunny said:


> On Netflix, I really enjoyed Last Tango in Halifax, and The Kamansky Method.  On Prime, I loved The Marvelous Mrs Maisel.  I'm currently in the middle of The Good Place, on Netflix.
> 
> What is Haven about?



The Kominsky Method and Last Tango In Paradise were both very good. 

We only watch a handful of shows on regular tv anymore and we dvr them so we can watch them when we want and fast forward through the commercials.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2019)

Netflix, Hulu and prime...plenty to watch!! We share Netfix with my grandson (he pays LOL) Hulu we got 5 or 6 gift cards and we are paid up to October ..


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2019)

That's two of you who mentioned Bosch. I'll have to check that one out!

Jim, I watched Shameless when it was on HBO, a few years ago. I liked it a lot at the beginning, but I think they started running out of ideas and just got more and more outrageous all the time. But I think the guy playing Frank Gallagher (Bill Macy?) is a fantastic actor.

I'm also allergic to commercials, and watch practically no network TV except for PBS occasionally. And Jeopardy, they get a special exception, especially now.


----------



## terry123 (May 24, 2019)

I would love to watch them but not in the budget now.


----------



## kburra (May 24, 2019)

terry123 said:


> I would love to watch them but not in the budget now.



There are many online viewing of Movies and TV series,no charge...but would probanly breach rules if I posted the links..also here in OZ every TV station have a "Catch up" where you can stream any program or series the next day!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2019)

kburra said:


> There are many online viewing of Movies and TV series,no charge...but would probanly breach rules if I posted the links..also here in OZ every TV station have a "Catch up" where you can stream any program or series the next day!


If available in Oz, one time fee of $40.00 from Amazon
.


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2019)

I have two of these Rokus. One in the living room and one in the Florida room. I stream Hulu live tv, here up north, and Direct Now down south. Also, stream Amazon Prime for good movies.


----------



## johndoe (May 25, 2019)

My TV is broadcast TV. Never had cable or satellite. I can only watch so much and I would never get my money's worth. I made my Grey-Hoverman antenna with coat hangers, put a discarded window screen  behind for a reflector, and installed it in the attic. Plans are online. Any store bought antenna will work also. If you want to know what transmitters are available in your area, go to tvfool.com. Mine are 10 miles away and are visible from my front porch. Two more are in the opposite direction and are edge signals. They are over the mountain and difficult to get but doable. I get all the major networks and am satisfied. I supplement my viewing with free DVD's from the library. As you can tell, I love free.

I bought a PVR (personal video recorder) from Walmart. This one went for $40 but I  got it for $20 because it was a return. Took a chance and thought maybe the buyer couldn't figure it out. I was right, it works fine. It does the same as a DVR only for broadcast TV. Lots of good  science programs and documentaries on PBS past my bedtime.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I don't usually post on this topic, so my apologies if I'm repeating a subject. I'm wondering if anybody else here watches the streaming channels that we have available now. The ones I watch are Netflix and Amazon Prime. I did subscribe to Acorn for a while but just didn't have time to watch all the wonderful programs available on that many channels, as you can just watch TV so many hours a day.
> 
> If you do stream any shows, which ones have you liked the most?  Any good new ones?


I have CBS All Access and Philo now.  I'm trying to budget better so quit Prime.  I love the shows on HGTV very much.  There is a new one on there named Christina on the Coast.  She used to be in Flip or Flop and now has her own show on Thursdays at 9 pm.  I have been watching a lot of old game shows and some current ones, too, like The Price is Right and Let's Make a Deal.  I also like Family Feud.  I like the AXS channel, too, as it has a lot of Rock n Roll specials and other types of music concerts on it.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2019)

*​I am deciding if I want to keep Prime or not.  I have until the end of the year to decide.  But I am finding that with Spectrum, and Netflix, I am pretty content with what I am watching.*


----------



## Butterfly (May 25, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> Haven was a series loosely based on a Stephen King short novel The Colorado Kid. It was on syfy channel. It takes place in Haven Maine. It is hard to explain. Main character, Audrey is an FBI agent and goes to help solve a crime. Turns out many residents have what they call "troubles" which can them to have odd abilities. Audrey stays to help with troubles. If you like syfy stuff or Stephen King type weird but not scary stories it is great.
> I watched first season of Mrs Mazel. Could not get interested. Though my husband loved it



I really liked Haven, too.  I wish they'd make more episodes.


----------



## Butterfly (May 25, 2019)

I'm considering dropping Netflix.  There isn't much on it that I like that I haven't already seen.  Lately they don't seem to be adding much that's to my taste -- seems like it's all drug smugglers and drug dealers, etc., and I'm not the least interested.

I really like Acorn TV and Britbox, and they cost very little.

I also search for and find movies and series or genres I want to watch on Youtube and cast them through my Roku to my TV.  You can find all kinds of movies, etc., people have uploaded to Youtube.  You can find out exactly what you have to do to set up casting the programs by also looking on Youtube.  It's quite easy to do,  following step by step instructions, but I can't do it through Firefox, only Chrome.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I'm considering dropping Netflix.  There isn't much on it that I like that I haven't already seen.  Lately they don't seem to be adding much that's to my taste -- seems like it's all drug smugglers and drug dealers, etc., and I'm not the least interested.
> 
> I really like Acorn TV and Britbox, and they cost very little.
> 
> I also search for and find movies and series or genres I want to watch on Youtube and cast them through my Roku to my TV.  You can find all kinds of movies, etc., people have uploaded to Youtube.  You can find out exactly what you have to do to set up casting the programs by also looking on Youtube.  It's quite easy to do,  following step by step instructions, but I can't do it through Firefox, only Chrome.


You also can watch Youtube very easily on a smart tv with amazon firestik.  You only have to click on Youtube there.


----------



## JimW (May 28, 2019)

Sunny said:


> That's two of you who mentioned Bosch. I'll have to check that one out!
> 
> Jim, I watched Shameless when it was on HBO, a few years ago. I liked it a lot at the beginning, but I think they started running out of ideas and just got more and more outrageous all the time. But I think the guy playing Frank Gallagher (Bill Macy?) is a fantastic actor.
> 
> I'm also allergic to commercials, and watch practically no network TV except for PBS occasionally. And Jeopardy, they get a special exception, especially now.



Bosch was really good, 7 seasons I believe and supposedly a new season is in the works. Sneaky Pete and Ozark are two more I would recommend on Prime.

We're at the end of season 4 of Shameless and I agree with you that they are getting more and more outrageous with the story lines. Also agree about Bill Macy, very good actor. In the beginning I didn't like his character but as the show went on I came to appreciate his acting abilities and Frank started to grow on me. Also like the character of Carl always finding ways to get in trouble, lol.

Watching tv and having to sit through commercials nowadays is like pulling teeth.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 28, 2019)

I use two well known free streaming serviceswhich are probably semi-legal.Only way I can watch Star Trek Dicscovey and Suits.Loads of stuff there that you should be paying for!And I'm not mentioning  their names on open forum.


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2019)

I don't understand streaming or the techniques involved.

So I haven't tried it yet.

I'm not sure if it's free or you have to pay for it.

If it's not free, I'm not interested.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 28, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I don't understand streaming or the techniques involved.
> 
> So I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> ...



Amazon firestick explained..You will need WiFi..
.


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2019)

How much is the fire stick and what platform does it run on? I'm still on Windows XP.

My cable cost is $29 a month. I also have an IPad and You Tube.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 28, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> How much is the fire stick and what platform does it run on? I'm still on Windows XP.
> 
> My cable cost is $29 a month. I also have an IPad and You Tube.


 
The fire srick plugs into you TV not computer. One time fee of $39..


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I don't understand streaming or the techniques involved.
> 
> So I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> ...


Streaming costs less than what my cable did and some streaming costs more than others.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 28, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I don't understand streaming or the techniques involved.
> 
> So I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> ...



Streaming is the delivery of audio/video to a viewer via the internet,  as opposed to cable TV or OTA (over the air) antenna.   You need an  internet connection and a decent connection speed to stream media.    If your computer OS supports it, you can view via computer, tablet, etc.   For regular TVs, you need a streaming device (Roku, Firestick, Apple TV) to receive the input.   Smart TVs have streaming built in.   Some providers are free but most of the premium providers have a monthly fee (Hulu, Netflix, Prime Video, etc.)


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2019)

Good explanation, C'est Moi.  In other words, the streaming itself is free. If you don't like watching TV shows on your computer, pad, or phone, you can buy an inexpensive Roku stick to plug into your TV, which brings in the signal. It's a one-time expense of about $40.  There are free channels that stream shows, but as C'est Moi said, most of the really good movies and series are on the premium channels. But they aren't a lot, usually about $10 or $15 a month. I think it's worth it. The programming is MUCH better than what's on network TV. And no commercials.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 31, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Good explanation, C'est Moi.  In other words, the streaming itself is free. If you don't like watching TV shows on your computer, pad, or phone, you can buy an inexpensive Roku stick to plug into your TV, which brings in the signal. It's a one-time expense of about $40.  There are free channels that stream shows, but as C'est Moi said, most of the really good movies and series are on the premium channels. But they aren't a lot, usually about $10 or $15 a month. I think it's worth it. The programming is MUCH better than what's on network TV. And no commercials.


Spot on...We have HuLu channel for $11.99 a month no commercials, all paid for with gift cards from our kids!!! Also Prime and Netflix (grandson pays for NF)

We like Hulu so we can watch HGTV programs ..


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2019)

Between Prime, Netflix, and (on cable) HBO, I have more excellent TV programming than I have time to watch. Last night I started a new, for me, series on HBO, John Adams. I'm not that much of a history buff, but this dramatization is excellent. It's so realistic that I had to keep reminding myself that these were actors I was watching.  I'm looking forward to the rest of the series. (Following the Boston Tea Party, John was just appointed to the Continental Congress in Philadelphia, and left Boston by stagecoach to go there. John is played by Paul Giametti, and Abigail is played by Laura Linney, both terrific as usual.)


----------



## AZ Jim (May 31, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I don't understand streaming or the techniques involved.
> 
> So I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> ...


You just said it for me as well.  I don't understand it and probably can't afford it anyhow.  My wife and I were basically living on SS and my pension, I lost her SS when I lost her.  I am  very limited now financially.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 1, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Spot on...We have HuLu channel for $11.99 a month no commercials, all paid for with gift cards from our kids!!! Also Prime and Netflix (grandson pays for NF)
> 
> We like Hulu so we can watch HGTV programs ..



I get HGTV with my cable subscription.  Also my cable box has a PVR so I can record series.  Right now I am recording Island of Bryan.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 1, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> You just said it for me as well.  I don't understand it and probably can't afford it anyhow.  My wife and I were basically living on SS and my pension, I lost her SS when I lost her.  I am  very limited now financially.



I'm in the same boat.  In Canada if your spouse is getting Social Security and dies they do have what is called Survivors benefits.

However, the amount I got wasn't even close to her pension.


----------

